# RV park sewer sizing.



## RayThePlumber (Oct 1, 2015)

Can anybody help me size the sewer and water lines for an RV park?
I can't find anything anywhere to show fixture units for RVs. Or sewer requirements. 
I am trying to help an Elks lodge put in a 12 space park that has city water and sewer available.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Size it like you would for regular plumbing fixtures. What's the freakin difference??


----------



## RayThePlumber (Oct 1, 2015)

I can see where you and others on this site are not true pros and don't really understand. 
You don't have to be rude. 
If you don't know what you are talking about or can't help with advice you should just butt out.
Unless I see a truely helpful post you can count me out of this forum.
I have been a plumber for years. 
I saw a post about how to do a shower drain. I replied with the correct way to do a tile shower interceptor. There were several posts that just showed how the armatures on this site do things.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

You only joined for the hole hawg giveaway and still will not let anyone know your plumbing background, everybody is willing to help if you show your experience


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok then my next advise is to hire a civil engineer. No need to get your panties in a bunch


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey ray, like stated before, are you licensed? Just because you have been doing plumbing for years does not mean crap to us. You asked a question, I gave you 2 logical answers. Don't like them you can go back to repairing rubber hoses in your RV's.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

RayThePlumber said:


> I can see where you and others on this site are not true pros and don't really understand. You don't have to be rude. If you don't know what you are talking about or can't help with advice you should just butt out. Unless I see a truely helpful post you can count me out of this forum. I have been a plumber for years. I saw a post about how to do a shower drain. I replied with the correct way to do a tile shower interceptor. There were several posts that just showed how the armatures on this site do things.


 no need to get upset. Just go to your code book and use it to size the loads.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

RayThePlumber said:


> I can see where you and others on this site are not true pros and don't really understand.
> You don't have to be rude.
> If you don't know what you are talking about or can't help with advice you should just butt out.
> Unless I see a truely helpful post you can count me out of this forum.
> ...


 You were given the correct answer and refuse to heed the advise given. So open your damn code book and size it out by the fixture. If you want someone to do it for you pay them. Are you truly this thick headed? 12-toilets,12 shower/tub combos, 12 lavs and 12 kitchen sinks, there's your fixture count now go size it.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

In my area the local heath department environmental division controls RV and mobile home park sanitation. You might want to give them a call. At least they should be able to point you in the right direction.

If your connecting to City sewer they have the authority and will most likely need real plans from a real designer.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.cbs.state.or.us/bcd/programs/plumbing/2008_opsc/Appendices/Appendix_E.pdf


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow that was tough to find on the Internet.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

RayThePlumber said:


> I replied with the correct way to do a tile shower interceptor. There were several posts that just showed how the armatures on this site do things.


There were several post mainly made by me and I am no armature nor am I an amateur. My concrete slopes are damn near perfect and so are my liners. Beyond that, it's up to the tile guys desire for perfection on how the actual tile looks.

And your pic didn't show how to do a shower interceptor, it showed the end result, which was a sh!tty looking tile job. If you want, take pics of your work and process and post them, that's more helpful than some single old pic off the internet.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Wow that was tough to find on the Internet.


Yeah, it was one of the first things that popped up when I googled "RV park plumbing" ... who would have thunk. I wonder what this guy was trying in the search bar.


----------



## RayThePlumber (Oct 1, 2015)

I got my Arizona license in 1984. It has been continuous and without any dings ever since. I did get a new one when I formed my LLC. 
I started working for my father in the late 50's in the LA California area. I was just 10 years old when I started running the old Chief pipe threader and making lead joints. I still have and use the rebuilt Chief he bought in the early 60's. I worked weekends and summer odd days until I went in the Navy in 1967. 
In 1975 I moved to Parker AZ where my parents had a business. I have been doing repair ever since. I did new work when I first moved here, but got out of it when they retired and I bought the business in 1980.
I also worked on water wells. We didn't drill wells, but drove sand points and installed the complete system. I no longer have a well service boom truck because there is now a water system that services all the homes in the area. 
I still work on pumps that pull out of the Colorado River. In fact, I am waiting for a weekender to wake up and answer the phone so we can fix his today.


----------



## RayThePlumber (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks PlumDrum. I have spent hours looking. I went to this site because of simple frustration.
I am glad I did. 
I wish I would have posted more about myself to start. I can see how you are frustrated with amateurs.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I looked at the link provided by plum drum Guess Thats oregon code. Just kind glancing it over. 35 fu unit on 3 inch 12 fu per rv so thats 2 trailers on a 3 inch line and 4 inch should take care of the whole 12 trailers. 144fu of water dont know about the sizing on that. What have you figured out Ray? Guess you could pick the building dept brain


----------



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

In my experience, the law of physic's seem to change at state lines. One state uses different numbers for hangers, fixture units, etc. You shouldn't discount pro's for using their common knowledge to give you simple answers. If you really have experience, the answers can be obvious and easy and some times not exactly as this code or that code is printed in your book. I value pro's giving me advice and so should you. Lucky Jack

"Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgement" Will Rodgers


----------



## RayThePlumber (Oct 1, 2015)

These are RVs. Not mobiles. They use very little water and sewer. Normally they fill their tanks and dump. If you don't the paper tends to pile up and cause problems. 
That is why I asked for the code. My area uses the IPC. This link was from the UPC book. I can't find my old one. I knew it was in there, but I was not going to buy a book just for this.
They always have the option of just filling the tank and using their pump. The fixtures use very little water. The toilet flushes on about 1 quart. The sinks are tiny. The water heater is tiny so people use sips of water.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Well you got a little help on here I understand that info might not be helpful. But its your job you had a week to reasearch this. How a bout telling us what you know. Youve reasearched code? Talked to building department?. I sure dont see how treating it like plumbing like I told you would be so bad What a 4 inch sewer is too big for 12 rvs? I cant imagine why you want to go smaller. I dont think anybody is gona draw you an iso on this. So why not do your reasearch and fill us in on what you learn. It would be good to know since you gotta do it anyway its no extrawork for you to share it.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I think jeffreyplumber and I are on the same page. How hard is it to bury 4" and maybe 6" pipe? No harder than two inch. It's going to be plastic. Negligible more in material. Another idea would be to consult the ahj? Professional engineer? Or fukc it. Run 2" pvc for waste, 1/2" pex water services. That would be cheapest short term


----------



## RayThePlumber (Oct 1, 2015)

By that Appendix E the first 5 can be on a 3". Up to 36 on 4". It seems crazy, but I have seen plenty of parks around here with dozens on 4". I just had to justify it to the city. 
One thing I have learned is you always stub up with 3" on rv hookups. Even at a private residence. They will just stick their hose down a 4" and lose fittings and even the whole hose. It's crazy, but the hose will hang down and stop up the sewer up from there. I have unstopped many by simply walking the line and pulling up a hose. 
You haven't lived until you tangle your snake in a hose or elbow fitting and have to drag it back 80'. 
I am not in the sewer installation business, so I do them only occasionally. I always use sch40 PVC. I know it will never fail and last for ever. I also transition to ABS for the cleanouts and hookup fittings so the sun doesn't destroy the pipe. A real concern here in the desert.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Dude I still dont get you. That appendix says you can run 35 fu on a 3 inch not 35 trailers. So if a trailer counts as 12 fu than 3 trailers equal 36 and that would require a 4inch line. It says a 4inch line can serve 235 or so f.u. I think well thats big enough to serve a whole bunch of trailers. Then run a 4 inch main with 3 inch stub to each hookup.
Like you said this is another code but I cant Imagine your gonna get to run it any smaller. Common sence says its big enough. 
Ive been out of sizing up systems and walking jobs through the system with the authoritys in awhile myself. But Heck are you doing anything? I know your part of AZ is small town wont they talk to you? I think you said it was American Legion the city or county building department would be helpfull I hope.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Like I said before I found that code page, size the fixture units in the trailer/RV's whatever you want to call it. Fixture units are fixture units, and to me 12 fixture units per unit sounds pretty damn near close to if you sized it for traditional plumbing fixtures, at least the fixture units in my Ma code.


----------



## RayThePlumber (Oct 1, 2015)

Mobile homes are 12 fixture units. RVs are different.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

So Ray , Have you found anything out? Share what youve found. Mayby Im wrong but Id run a 4 inch line for 12 rvs.


----------

